# Drill and tap 870 receiver for scope bases



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Anyone know if there is enough metal on the top of a Remington 870 receiver to drill and tap for scope bases? Reason I ask is my Turkey gun currently has a Mueller Quickshot red dot on a B-square saddle mount. It works great but it mounts the sight too high for my liking. It works, but just not real comfortable for me. 

I would like to have the receiver drilled and tapped for weaver bases to mount the Muller on, but was wondering if the metal is thick enough to get good treads that will hold and last.

If it matters the gun is about 5 years old. 

Thanks in advance,
J-


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

jjc155 said:


> Anyone know if there is enough metal on the top of a Remington 870 receiver to drill and tap for scope bases? Reason I ask is my Turkey gun currently has a Mueller Quickshot red dot on a B-square saddle mount. It works great but it mounts the sight too high for my liking. It works, but just not real comfortable for me.
> 
> I would like to have the receiver drilled and tapped for weaver bases to mount the Muller on, but was wondering if the metal is thick enough to get good treads that will hold and last.
> 
> ...


It might get a bit costly, unless you have the jig, drill and tap [most likely 6-48s]. When you get ready for assembly, add a touch of blue loctite to your base screws. This will keep them from working loose.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I did it to one of mine. Not much material for the threads. If I had to do it all over again. I would spend the money on a B-Square mount.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I did it to one of mine. Not much material for the threads. If I had to do it all over again. I would spend the money on a B-Square mount.


I already have the B-square on my gun and I really dont like it. It put the scope to high for my liking. I was hoping to get the scope down closer to the reciever/barrel line so I can get my cheek down tighter on the stock.

Thanks
J-


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

for the 870/1100s. One was a see under type, the other sat lower to the barrel [cant use iron sights] but that might be what your looking for. Maybe consult Weavers web site?


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Huntsman27 said:


> for the 870/1100s. One was a see under type, the other sat lower to the barrel [cant use iron sights] but that might be what your looking for. Maybe consult Weavers web site?


Ok thanks, i didnt know that they made two heights of the B-Square. I can definately look through mine and use my iron sights if needed. I'll check into the lower ones and also check on Weavers site.

There was one mount that I found by Da-Mar that drills and taps at a 45deg angle into the thicker part of the receiver. Also uses 6 screws. Has anyone used one of these?

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/store/ProductDetail.aspx?p=7632&title=SHOTGUN SCOPE MOUNT

Thanks,
J-


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

So I would say yes. Best thing to do is call a gun smith and see. I put a 1 to 4 leupold scope on mine. Like it so far.


----------



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

I took mine to local gunsmith and had it done, On Target in Kalamazoo, been done for 5+ years and have no problems.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

You should have no problem drilling and tapping your 870. I installed a Hastings rifled barrel on my 1100 10 years ago. I chose the model with Iron Sights, I knew I was going to also use a Scope, so I had it drilled and tapped. I used Iron Sighter mounts and a 2x7 Leupold Scope. When I mounted everything, I used Red Loc-Tite on all the screws and have never had any problems with loosening screws. The gun shoots extremely well with this combination and I have the versatility I wanted with a scope or Iron Sights. FRANK


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Cool thanks guys for all the info.

J-


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I did hundreds, maybe thousands of them over the years working in different shops. It works but must be done right so take it to a smith you trust.


----------



## SevenMaryThree (May 30, 2006)

Why you would drill into the receiver of a removable barrel shotgun is beyond me.  

Your scope will - in theory and practice - be zeroed to the receiver, not the barrel. If you are shooting Foster style slugs out to 80 yards or so, no big deal. If you want to shoot the new wonder slugs out to 200, it turns into more of an issue...if you are a good enough shot under field conditions to be able to tell the difference. Generally speaking, from what I've seen at most Michigan public ranges, most sports are not. 

Instead of irreversably altering a versatile shotgun, simply buy another barrel with a cantilever mount. They aren't *that* expensive, compared to what you are about to do.


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

SevenMaryThree said:


> Your scope will - in theory and practice - be zeroed to the receiver, not the barrel. If you are shooting Foster style slugs out to 80 yards or so, no big deal. If you want to shoot the new wonder slugs out to 200...Instead of irreversably altering a versatile shotgun, simply buy another barrel with a cantilever mount.


He's talking about a shotgun for turkey, so slugs probably aren't a big issue.

I thought of the cantilever at first, too. I don't know off the top of my head if you can get one that's smoothbore, though. If you could, that would be ideal.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

SevenMaryThree said:


> Why you would drill into the receiver of a removable barrel shotgun is beyond me.
> 
> Your scope will - in theory and practice - be zeroed to the receiver, not the barrel. If you are shooting Foster style slugs out to 80 yards or so, no big deal. If you want to shoot the new wonder slugs out to 200, it turns into more of an issue...if you are a good enough shot under field conditions to be able to tell the difference. Generally speaking, from what I've seen at most Michigan public ranges, most sports are not.
> 
> Instead of irreversably altering a versatile shotgun, simply buy another barrel with a cantilever mount. They aren't *that* expensive, compared to what you are about to do.


Because this is my _dedicated turkey_ gun. I use a ML for deer and if I want to duck/goose/upland bird hunt I would use my 1187 or one of my other shotguns (my gun safe is no where near being empty:evil 

I looked for a cantiliver, smooth bore with rem chokes, which according to several manufactures, including remington is no longer made. Williams has it in their catalog when I called but it was $280 for the barrel vs. $75 for drill and tap by them. I also thought about getting a smooth bore cantilver deer barrel and having it tapped for rem chokes but thats even more $.

If this was a gun that I was gonna use for anything other than Turkey hunting with my current scope I would not drill and tap it, but it doesnt get used for anything else and never will.

Thanks

J-


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I have the same set-up and just bought a Bell and Carlson stock with a raised cheek piece and it solved the problem.

CB


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

codybear said:


> I have the same set-up and just bought a Bell and Carlson stock with a raised cheek piece and it solved the problem.
> 
> CB


Hmm some times I over look the easiest solution. I didnt even think about that. I will look into a stock with raised cheek or add on pad. 

Thanks for the info Codybear.

J-


----------

